# Leasing a Loader



## Sno4U (Dec 30, 2003)

Alright, I'm not in a mood to blow a big wad of $$$ in such an unstable market in my area. 
I was originally planning on buying an older wheel loader but will strongly consider the option of renting or leasing 1 for the winter.
Best advantages that I can see
1. I can rent 1 far newer/better than I can afford
2. If it breaks down they have to fix it
3. In summer when I have no use for one I'm not making payments on 1.

Who else rents/leases one that can tell me where I can rent/lease one from?
I've checked into United Rentals so far and someone should be calling me soon.
Who else can I check?
I'm in S.E. Wisconsin

I'm looking for a mid size to compact wheel loader w/ a capacity of 1.5 to 2.0 cu. yd GP bucket which I can put a 10ft pusher on.


----------



## Mike S (Feb 11, 2007)

Cat, Volvo Rents, and Sunbelt does winter rental rates. You might have better luck looking in to a backhoe. 1.5 yd wheel loader was twice as much rental cost as a backhoe. Mom and Pa equipment companies can sometime help also and usally are easier on the budget which could also lead you to something you might want to buy. Cat will probaly be your best bet if their are no other resources. They will bring you some thing even if they are a state away. Volvo and Sunbelt are also national so they could bring you some thing also. I have never heard of Deere doing anything like that but you never know. IMO a monthly payment with a small down payment on a $18,000 Case W14 1.5yd loader might not be a bad deal! I know where a couple of those are! Good luck on your loader quest!


----------



## BlackIrish (Dec 22, 2007)

*Buy*

By March of this yr our crazy winter,14.5 ft, had me convinced I needed a 2003 Case 721.
Winter rental $4000/month for 6 months. No worries except possible downtime. Or buy the same machine and finance at $1700/month. Better deal to buy imo.


----------



## Sno4U (Dec 30, 2003)

Well, so far I've been able to find 2 places for rental. Our local Fabco (Cat) and United rentals out of IL. United was @ $2400/mo w/ a 3 month commitment and Fabco was @ $2100/mo w/ a 5 mo. commitment. Cat had something like a DT14 -its a compact loader.
Now these where just the machine itself. I would also probably need to rent a pusher also. ...xtra $$$$:crying:

PS: I have a found a loader for sale locally and am very interested in THAT. I'll let ya'll know how that goes


----------



## Italiano67 (Feb 16, 2005)

I can never figure out how anyone could rent one and actually make money over and above the rent. I can see renting one to get a job done but not for a winter. You have to run it along time to pay for fuel and operator and still come out. Unless you have other uses for it sub them out.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Italiano67;558179 said:


> I can never figure out how anyone could rent one and actually make money over and above the rent. I can see renting one to get a job done but not for a winter. You have to run it along time to pay for fuel and operator and still come out. Unless you have other uses for it sub them out.


It depends on the area your in, most of our equipment sits all summer and we still manage to make money.


----------



## Sno4U (Dec 30, 2003)

Well, What I've found is a late 50's early 60's Michigan 75A.
6 Cyl . Waukesha gas motor ~ 75 hp
4 wheel drive which can be taken out of 4 wheel if desired.
2 Hi-Lo Ranges
Cab w/ heat & wiper
Rear wheel steer only.
Weight is @ 12,500 lbs.
Motors' been replaced and trannies' been rebuilt
Starts and Runs excellent.
Its clean - no leaks that I can see - lights all work good.
12 ply tires @ 75%
$4,500.00


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Sno4U;558227 said:


> Well, What I've found is a late 50's early 60's Michigan 75A.
> 6 Cyl . Waukesha gas motor ~ 75 hp
> 4 wheel drive which can be taken out of 4 wheel if desired.
> 2 Hi-Lo Ranges
> ...


Do you really beleive that this machine will reliable and productive? It's got a gas motor. LOL


----------



## Sno4U (Dec 30, 2003)

Hold it there!
C'mon!
This winter I seem to remember someone posting video (on this site)of a machine of this vintage working (and doing a fine job of it) and one of the quotes was something to the effect of "I love to see old iron at work".
..and now your rippin' on it?
I'll get pics when I go to make my next payment. Its a good machine-really.


----------



## Zodiac (Jul 9, 2008)

Sno4U,

I work for FABCO RENTS, the people you can rent a wheel loader from.

I am only a service technician, not a salesman, but I can help you out with most things, and I might be able to help you find the right piece of equipment for your job. 

If you'd like, I can give you my cellphone number to contact me during the day, and if I can't help you, I can point you in the right direction to get someone to help you.

Otherwise, if you have more questions, you can call 262-321-0000 and ask for Nick. Nick is one of our counter guys, and more than capable of giving you a hand.

Or, if you want to stop by our location and maybe see some machines that can help you out with snow removal, provided they are in our yard, I can help you with that too. 

And by the way, my name is Chad.


----------



## Ipushsnow (Oct 29, 2007)

Try Hertz equipment rental in Oak Creek. They have everything from skid loaders to wheel loaders to plows, to pushers.


----------

